# Buspar Withdraw



## Guest (Sep 26, 2006)

I've been on buspar for about two weeks and the side effects make it so that i've decided to stop taking it, so i talked to my doctor and he said to cut back from 15 to 7.5 for 3 days and then stop it completely, is there any chance of withdrawel symptoms? i mean i dont think i'll get rebound anxeity cuz i take klonopin everyday


----------



## comfortably numb (Mar 6, 2006)

I dont think buspar has any withdrawal symptoms. Or atleast i havent been able to find anything that says it can cause withdrawals. You should be ok.


----------

